# Cub Cadet



## brian5443 (Aug 5, 2007)

I have a cub 1320, i think is the actual model. I am having problems with it running. It will start like normal and run about 2 minutes then its like someone turns the gas off. and wont restart. After waiting about 15 minutes it will restart and do it again. During this process i am not losing the spark so i am thinking it is a fuel problem, i removed the carb bowl and it was clean and the float seems to be traveling easy and working properly. Any suggestyions would be greatly appreciated, this is the Kohler 12.5 hp engine.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Brian! Could be a number of things. A few items to start with I would look at would be the fuel pick up in the tank (is it unobstructed?), fuel filter, is the fuel line/hose open and not partially obstructed, is the tank vent or fuel cap vent open and unobstructed, also make sure the float valve is free and not sticking to the valve seat. Hopefully this will give you a few areas to look at and you may see something out of line. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## brian5443 (Aug 5, 2007)

I have checked for obstructions, pulled fuel line off at filter and at carb, i also checked for flow when i had the bowl off the carb. It just has me puzzled, i must be overlooking something, i just cant find what. i will have to look again.

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## brian5443 (Aug 5, 2007)

Still puzzled

I have pulled fuel lines off and have good fuel flow, the carb is clean and fuel flows fine at the float. I have pulled the plug right after it quits and still have spark. Is there a safety switch or something that could be causing this, or a sensor. 

Thank you


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would suggest temporarily installing a spark indicator in line with the spark plug wire so you can watch to see if you are intermittently loosing spark do to bad coil/mag/mag pickup. Have you tried replacing the spark plug? A hairline crack in the insulator/conductor of the plug could expand with the heat of combustion thereby interupting the spark. When the engine shuts down, the crack area cools off, contracts and again conducts a spark. Not a usual thing but I have seen something like this before.


----------



## brian5443 (Aug 5, 2007)

i would never have thought about that, i will try it today. I miss my cub. the others just dont cut the same lol. of course the Bolens is a mid 60's


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

hey i have one of those , is yours hydro , one more possiblity could be water in the gas , look closley , to see if there is bubbles in the gas if you leave a little puddle on the floor . it will do the same thing


----------



## ssettje (Dec 4, 2010)

*Exhaust valve*

I know this an old post but if you read up on K series engines this sounds like a typical exhaust value fouling scenario. I would research there if having trouble still after three years. Fix is pretty easy.


----------



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey, just read this post. I know its a bit old too lol, but you might want to try maybe cleaning out the jets in the carb. If they get dirt in them, that could be restricting your fuel flow to your motor - causing it to die. Hope this helps (if you still have the problem) lol


----------

